
Airtable raises $185M and launches new low-code and automation features - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/14/airtable-raises-185m-and-launches-new-low-code-and-automation-features/
======
ipnon
How does Airtable compare to Notion? What are the features that they have in
common?

~~~
jacksonpollock
Airtable is a glorified spreadsheet. Notion is a glorified wiki.

~~~
meowface
What's Coda, by these analogies?

~~~
mguerville
Glorified markdown

------
tootahe45
$2.585 billion for a spread sheet company? yikes

~~~
davereinfeld
Definitely used as a 'better spreadsheet' by some, but also used as a no/low
code app builder by many

[https://blog.airtable.com/airtable-platform-launch-
automatio...](https://blog.airtable.com/airtable-platform-launch-automations-
sync-apps/)

~~~
nojito
Still lackluster compared to excel + powerapps + powerautomate

